# Missed the best deal ever by minutes ...



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Posted almost nextdoor was a pristine Fender Bleues Deluxe RE, that went for ... $250.
Arghhhh ! ! !


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Ouch!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Oof.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Dammmm..........


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Durp!


----------



## skeetz (Mar 26, 2014)

All of these “single word comments” remind me of the old Batman weekly episodes during the mid to late 60s. I’m still waiting for: “POW”... “WHAM”.... “BLAM”......


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Thwap


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Gloink!


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

This is why I check kijiji every 10 minutes.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

That buyer probably experienced a nice shot of dopamine with that purchase.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## skeetz (Mar 26, 2014)

Thought of another: “BOINK”
I think that we all collectively started an interesting “chain”. Keep’em coming...if you’re not checking your bank accounts to relieve your “Covid G.A.S. attacks”.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I assure you that the amp itself would disappoint you more than how disappointed you are about missing out on buying it.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Paul Running said:


> That buyer probably experienced a nice shot of dopamine with that purchase.


The basterd even posted a car porn pic of it ... LOL










Always12AM said:


> I assure you that the amp itself would disappoint you more than how disappointed you are about missing out on buying it.


Really, why so ?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Gack


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

BGood said:


> The basterd even posted a car porn pic of it ... LOL
> 
> View attachment 354726​
> Really, why so ?


They ain't that great. Tons of volume, good cleans, ok drive, ok reverb, poor reliability.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> They ain't that great. Tons of volume, good cleans, ok drive, ok reverb, poor reliability.


Not to mention the Volume taper on those amps: Ok for home practice & rehearsals up to ~1.5. Immediate face melt @ 1.6 & beyond.


----------



## gabriel.335 (Nov 26, 2020)

cboutilier said:


> They ain't that great. Tons of volume, good cleans, ok drive, ok reverb, poor reliability.


Odd.... I've had mine since the early 90s. It's an original not the RI, have had no issues whatsoever. I did upgrade the speaker but it's my go to amp. Love it.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

[QUOTE
Not to mention the Volume taper on those amps: Ok for home practice & rehearsals up to ~1.5. Immediate face melt @ 1.6 & beyond. 

They ain't that great. Tons of volume, good cleans, ok drive, ok reverb, poor reliability.

[/QUOTE]



I'm detecting some sour grapes....


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

my personal opinion is that you could use that $250 more efficiently in your quest for tone.

It wasn’t my intention to insult this amp. My response was more in relation to “BEST DEAL EVER”.

It’s just a brutally loud and heavy amp that will never behave like an actual tweed circuit.

Great amp for loud and live applications or a stunt double for something that you don’t want to bring out on the road.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

To be fair I bought a brand new one of these from Best Buy for $400.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Not sour grapes, just trying to soften the blow for the OP via a little reality. My personal opinion jibes with @Always12AM i.e. that $ could be better spent elsewhere. That said, _any_ useable tube amp for $250 is worth considering.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Not sour grapes, just trying to soften the blow for the OP via a little reality. My personal opinion jibes with @Always12AM i.e. that $ could be better spent elsewhere. That said, _any_ useable tube amp for $250 is worth considering.


All in fun gents!


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

OK ... OK ... OK ... I'll change my statement.

I am sooo happy I missed the best deal ever by minutes ...

This way I'm sure I'll never see by myself if I could like that amp or not, if it suits my needs. I am especially happy that if I hate like it like you say I should, I sure won't be able to double my money by flipping that POS and then buy THE amp you will suggest is what I really need.

I'm so relieved, thank you, thank you all, really
... NOT.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

BGood said:


> OK ... OK ... OK ... I'll change my statement.
> 
> I am sooo happy I missed the best deal ever by minutes ...I'm so relieved, thank you, thamk you all, really
> ... NOT.


My pleasure and you're welcome...NOT.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I scored one for 300, seeing this guy get it for less basically makes my deal worthless


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

vadsy said:


> I scored one for 300, seeing this guy get it for less basically makes my deal worthless


I didn't, so you got the better deal


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

BGood said:


> OK ... OK ... OK ... I'll change my statement.
> 
> I am sooo happy I missed the best deal ever by minutes ...
> 
> ...


My input wasn’t meant to be critical.

But to put things in perspective, if I owned this amp and my house caught fire, I would actually be relieved.

I would watch a fat guy steal this amp for 25 minutes struggling to waddle down the road with it and I would feel like I got the better end of the deal knowing that he has to carry it and own it now and that I didn’t even have to pay him.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Not too late to score the one in St Thomas for $700. 

Oops, sorry, it's a tweed HRD.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

BGood said:


> The basterd even posted a car porn pic of it ... LOL
> 
> View attachment 354726​
> Really, why so ?


Wait a minute. The guy who bought it posted a picture of himself with it to gloat?

If that's true he deserves it more than anyone else on the entire internet.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

gabriel.335 said:


> Odd.... I've had mine since the early 90s. It's an original not the RI, have had no issues whatsoever. I did upgrade the speaker but it's my go to amp. Love it.


My bandmate adores his original one as well. It is "his" amp, and has been for a decade. 

Stevie is right about the volume taper. My 100W Twin is easier to dial in on stage than his Blues Deluxe.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Okay Player said:


> Wait a minute. The guy who bought it posted a picture of himself with it to gloat?
> 
> If that's true he deserves it more than anyone else on the entire internet.


It's a thing we have here on a gear Facebook page. I actually started the trend there and it's catching.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> The guy who bought it posted a picture of himself with it to gloat?





BGood said:


> I actually started the trend...and it's catching.


This just gets better. Thank you for sharing a real life example of how karma works.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

It does not take much time or money to change out a volume pot for a desired taper.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

BGood said:


> It's a thing we have here on a gear Facebook page. I actually started the trend there and it's catching.


That's funny for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Oh, you tube guys.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

what amp are you currently using?
You are going to laugh when you hear this,
But I bought a Blues Deluxe today lol.


----------

